

Oops! PayPal accidentally credits man $92 quadrillion - jkuria
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/17/tech/paypal-error/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
ColinWright
Some discussion on this submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053421)

Also submitted several times from other sources.

------
qwerta
The Ending Balance has a minus sign. So this guy is not rich, but in massive
debt. At least get the basic math right.

